# ENWorld is just...so cool.



## DreadPirateMurphy (Dec 8, 2005)

Just reading the million dollar logo thread, and I have to say...it is great to have a hobby with a web site like this, where the founders, designers, business owners and players all contribute.

I guess that is all I have to say on the topic.  Thanks to all the folks who make EN World possible.


----------



## eris404 (Dec 8, 2005)

I notice it too all the time. Any place where you can post "Where can I find X" and someone posts back with a (usually fantastic and helpful) answer within 20 minutes is a place I need to be.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 8, 2005)

Even having been "out of the hobby" for 4 months, something about this place keeps drawing me back to read about RPG topics and talk about non-RPG topics.  And that something is the great atmosphere.  When 99% of posters take the time and effort to be positive and friendly, it really makes a difference.


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 8, 2005)

The wee little gamer geek in me loves it. 

joe b.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

I hate to tell you this, but I'm going to move it to Meta. 

But I agree, too. I love (A) the wealth of different walks of life represented here, and (B) the generosity of time and expertise that people show here.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

Incidentally, if you haven't checked the thread again, Tracy Hickman himself replied, and he's calling it untrue (to put it nicely).


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 8, 2005)

I heart EN World.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll just add to the pile of EN World is great little community on the web!  It is almost always a pleasure to hang out here.  Nice little corner of the web.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 10, 2005)

Be careful...he is a true wolf, under that sheep's clothing.  


			
				IronWolf said:
			
		

> I'll just add to the pile of EN World is great little community on the web!  It is almost always a pleasure to hang out here.  Nice little corner of the web.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 10, 2005)

> Originally posted by *EricNoah*
> Even having been "out of the hobby" for 4 months, something about this place keeps drawing me back to read about RPG topics and talk about non-RPG topics. And that something is the great atmosphere. When 99% of posters take the time and effort to be positive and friendly, it really makes a difference.




I hear ya.  I haven't played in almost three months.    Group having major problems, though I might be joining a new one soon.  EnWorld's like my Dnd fix that I can't get with friends at the moment.


----------

